# ****Redfish Tournament This Saturday****



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

We have two more tournaments remaining in this year's schedule, both open to any outside teams that want to participate. The one this Saturday is at Tucker Bayou(between Destin and Panama City), info can be seen on the site: www.theredfishclub.com . One day event, artificials only, IFA rules. If you want to discuss this tournament, our next tournament in West Bay Oct 18th, or membership for next year, feel free to contact me.










Jim 850-450-4298

[email protected]


----------

